# javaprogramm als windows anwendung compilieren



## b3ny (20. Nov 2003)

hey leute,
ich habe eine simple frage, und zwar wie kann man ein selbstgeschriebenes
javaprogramm als windows anwengung compilieren?

thanx 4 help beny


----------



## bygones (20. Nov 2003)

über javac *.java.

einfach compilieren !!!!


----------



## Ebenius (20. Nov 2003)

@deathbyaclown: ich glaube er will nicht java code unter windows in java bin kompilieren, sondern eine win32-app als _.exe_ erzeugen.

@b3ny, all: Falls ich recht habe: sowas lässt man in der Regel sein. Schließlich isses java. Falls Du es nicht lassen kannst: es gibt ein paar Projekte, die Compiler/Linker bauen, die das ganze nach native win32-bin kompilieren. Ist aber

1.) mit unter ziemlich kompliziert (zumindest wenn die Sachen größer werden) und
2.) ziemlich unschön, weil es komplett gegen jedwede java-Denkweise verstößt und als Missbrauch bezeichnet werden sollte ;-).

aber Du kannst ja reinschnuppern: zum Beispiel: java2exe (such mal - bin zu faul)

Viel Glück.
Ebenius


----------



## bygones (20. Nov 2003)

kann sein, dass er es meint....

wenn dann empfehle ich aber JSmooth (bei google zu finden) !


----------



## Zeus (26. Nov 2003)

Gibt es auch Java Native Compiler unter Windows!

Unter Linux sind mir Welche bekannt! Ich entwickle nur unter Windows!

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## marsias (1. Dez 2003)

Hi!

Also für kleinere Sachen lohnt es sich gar nicht ein native compiler,
java ist schon in der letzten zeit ziemlich schnell geworden...
zum experimentieren ok aber einsetzten...so naja..erstelle die eine .bat-Datei
und rufe die anwendung daraus auf : java ....

Unter linux kann der GNU java compiler byte sowohl auch nativen code erzeugen.

mfg


----------



## Stefan1200 (2. Dez 2003)

marsias hat gesagt.:
			
		

> zum experimentieren ok aber einsetzten...so naja..erstelle die eine .bat-Datei
> und rufe die anwendung daraus auf : java ...



Oder man schreibe ein VB oder Delphi Programm selbst, dass die Installation von Java checkt und die Jar Datei per Javaw startet. Dann gibt es das dumme Konsolenfenster nicht ;-)


----------



## bygones (2. Dez 2003)

warum mag keiner mein JSmooth  :wink: 

Man erstellt einfach ne exe datei, das ist dem user mehr bekannt und man hat auch kein Konsolenfenster... checkt auch java version & alles  :lol:


----------



## AlArenal (2. Dez 2003)

Yepp, JSmooth ist ganz cool und Open Source. Für größere Sachen und kommerzielle Sachen gibt es noch Excelsior JET. Davon gibts auch ne für dein eigenen Privatgebrauch freie Version zum Download. Das Teil kompiliert auch noch das komplette JDK vor um damit weitere Geschwindigkeitsvorteile rauszuholen.


----------



## Tarantino (Gast) (15. Dez 2003)

sers, 

wie bereits in nem anderen thread geschrieben:



> ich habe sehr gute erfahrungen mit InstallAnywhere 5.5 gemacht... das tool enthält in der (kostenlosen) "now" version alles,´um selbst geschriebene programme auf beliebigen ziel-OS lauffähig zu machen... es handelt sich dabei zwar nicht um nativen-code aber es kommt meiner definition von eigenen "professionell" erstellten installern schon sehr nahe..
> 
> es erstellt selbstständig einen komfortablen installer, der natürlich an die eigenen bedürfnisse angepaßt werden kann. dieser kümmert sich dann um alles weitere.
> 
> ...


----------

